# Trainer Suggestions Near Philadelphia, PA



## GSDog1 (Oct 16, 2013)

We are looking for a trainer for our 11 month old female.

We have done puppy class with her, as well as a basic canine class.

At this point we are looking for someone who has experience with the breed who can help us with obedience, recall and house manners. We would like to eventually try nosework with her for fun and to continue building our bond.

We are located the suburbs, just north of Philadelphia.

Some of the names I have come across on this board or found online are:
South Jersey K9 Solutions-Harry Ramos
Stronghaus-Chris Carr
Absolute K9-Sean Rivera
Real K9 Solutions- Steve LaVallee
JSK9-John Soares

Some of these are closer to us than others.
Anyone have any experience with any of these or suggestions of others that are in our area that I didn't list? Please feel free to PM me if you have any specifics you wish to share. 

Thank you!


----------



## GSDog1 (Oct 16, 2013)

I forgot to mention she is a SL in my original post.

Any suggestions would be appreciated!

Thank you


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You can try Jamie. She's not far from Philly
https://www.facebook.com/BestPaw4wardInc


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

John Soares and Sean Rivera.


----------



## GSDog1 (Oct 16, 2013)

We appreciate the feedback and suggestions. 
Thank you!


----------



## MonsterMorgan (Jul 16, 2014)

I live in the buffalo area and looking to take my 2 year old GSD to either Sean Rivera which a hike of drive 6 hours away or to Tyler Muto here in buffalo. Anyone have experience with either trainer? If Sean is a better trainer and my dog will enjoy it more I will gladly do the drive.


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

I 2nd Jamie. Jax recommended get to me a few weeks ago and I think her and her husband are great. IIRC, they currently have 3 gsds. One of the things that makes them great is that they have events for the clients to bring their dogs to help the dogs practice socialization and to give the clients a chance to meet people who are going through the same issues.


----------



## MonsterMorgan (Jul 16, 2014)

Ok thanks everyone. Just waiting to hear about availability


----------



## MonsterMorgan (Jul 16, 2014)

We actually got Morgan in 3 weeks ago. So she has been in training for 3 weeks now for a 6 week program. Sean called today with an update she is just now starting to show some of the random aggression that she was showing us. So instead of 6 weeks he wants to keep for at least another week because he is still trying to isolate the cause she he can correct it. On top of that she now just starting to eat from his hand, before she was not eating and or just spitting it out. She was like that here at home as well. Is not a food driven dog at all. So hopefully it all works in the end!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

MonsterMorgan said:


> I live in the buffalo area and looking to take my 2 year old GSD to either Sean Rivera which a hike of drive 6 hours away or to Tyler Muto here in buffalo. Anyone have experience with either trainer? If Sean is a better trainer and my dog will enjoy it more I will gladly do the drive.



Marcus Hampton is in Buffalo and the Schutzhund Club of Buffalo is there....there are a couple of other clubs closer than New Jersey

Lee


----------



## MonsterMorgan (Jul 16, 2014)

Yes we came across him a while ago and left him a message but he never responded. K9 connection which is Tylers responded but they could not get morgan in for 4 weeks after we call. Sean could take her that friday. So that is what we ended up doing.


----------

